# Recommended Pubs In Olympic Park Area



## mosto (29/6/12)

Hi all,

Heading to Sydney next weekend for a couple of days of footy witrh the old man, Rugby on sat night and League on Sunday. We're staying at Olympic Park and just wondsering if anyone could recommend a pub where we could sample some nice craft beers. Preferrably in walking distance.

Cheers


----------



## tiprya (29/6/12)

http://www.paddysbrewery.com/

Only decent pub around there that I know of. I havn't been there, but the line-up looks pretty good.


----------



## .DJ. (29/6/12)

"The Brewery" under the novatel is th only one within walking distace I think... Has Squire and last time I was there they had Longboard Pale ale.. Not a bad drop... 

However, if you go before the footy, expect plastic cups...


----------



## mosto (29/6/12)

Thanks for the info. Rugby starts at 7:40 so thinking of heading to Paddy's for a few beers and a feed before hand, then probably over to the Brewery for a beer after. Dad's a Resches drinker but doesn't mind my homebrew and is open to trying different beers. My next brew will actually be one of his requests, a Resches DA clone as he can't buy it anymore.


----------



## Josh (30/6/12)

If it's a big game, expect to only see Tooheys or XXXX Gold at "The Brewery".

Paddy's is pretty close to Olympic Park and has a good selection of beers. My favourite is the Dunkel if it's still on. I wouldn't walk it, but it's a short cab ride.


----------



## Phoney (30/6/12)

Paddy's before the game and a hipflask full of a good single malt for the game = Win.


----------



## Jay Cee (30/6/12)

Paddy's (Aka The Markets Hotel) have a Wheat, an American Pale, Chocolate Stout, Pilsener, and a few weeks ago a Black IPA and I think I remember a Ginger Beer also. 

"The Brewery" at Olympic Park under the Novotel is by name only. This is not a brewpub. It's not even a craft beer venue.


----------



## jonw (30/6/12)

Jay Cee said:


> "The Brewery" at Olympic Park under the Novotel is by name only. This is not a brewpub. It's not even a craft beer venue.



The Brewery's the kind of place where they clean the floor with a bobcat. If they bother.


----------



## Weizguy (30/6/12)

+1 for Paddy's.

-2 for The Brewery. They had nice Craft beer about 15+ years ago, back when I used to attend the Big Day Out, but not any time lately that most would recall. Maybe I was deluded about the nice beer, as it was before I did my BJCP course.

Not sure if Paddy's beer is still up to the mark, but it was a delicious range of beers, back when they had topless barmaids on a Wednesday.

Seth out


----------



## Weizguy (30/6/12)

+1 for Paddy's.

-2 for The Brewery. They had nice Craft beer about 15+ years ago, back when I used to attend the Big Day Out, but not any time lately that most would recall. Maybe I was deluded about the nice beer, as it was before I did my BJCP course.

Not sure if Paddy's beer is still up to the mark, but it was a delicious range of beers, back when they had topless barmaids on a Wednesday.

Seth out


----------



## Jay Cee (30/6/12)

Les the Weizguy said:


> The brewers have changed in the last year, Gerard Meares left and the place is churning out hand crafted beers with Sam Clayman. Paddys beers took out prizes at this AIBA. While the range is different, its still just as good as before.
> 
> Except for the terrible decor in the public bar. Ignore that and focus on the beer.


----------



## A3k (1/8/16)

Hi All,
Digging up a very old thread.

I'm going to be staying at Novatel Sydney Olympic Park for work in a few weeks for about 4 days, and trying to find a few places to drink at around the place.

Any Suggestions?
any recent reviews on Paddy's mentioned above (will likely try the place)?

I'll probably have a car, so it doesn't need to be in walking distance.

Thanks,
Alan


----------



## barls (1/8/16)

paddys as far as i know shut down the brewery.
its more of a tab with a bar now.
get on down to ether five dock and see akasha or just a touch further is wayward at glebe


----------



## Reman (1/8/16)

The short answer unfortunately is no. As barls points out decent beer is still a fair drive away.


----------



## Josh (5/8/16)

A3k said:


> Hi All,
> Digging up a very old thread.
> 
> I'm going to be staying at Novatel Sydney Olympic Park for work in a few weeks for about 4 days, and trying to find a few places to drink at around the place.
> ...


Akasha is open Friday and Saturday. Not a long drive from Olympic Park.

Haven't been to Paddy's in a while.


----------



## Josh (5/8/16)

barls said:


> paddys as far as i know shut down the brewery.
> its more of a tab with a bar now.
> get on down to ether five dock and see akasha or just a touch further is wayward at glebe


Any idea what happened to the system?


----------



## A3k (1/9/16)

Thanks for the feedback guys.
I didn't end up going anywhere special. The conference was better catered for than I expected.
Cheers


----------

